# ISTANBUL | Lux Istanbul | 29 fl | T/O



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)

Haliç Mimari Yapı || Lux İstanbul Project


Haliç Mimari Yapi; Yapmış olduğumuz projelerle hem ülke içinde hem de ülke dışında en iyi ve en yenilikçi firma olma hedefine sahiptir.




halicmimariyapi.com












T/O.


----------



## TayfunVural (May 10, 2019)




----------

